# Adding Dormer(s)



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi, give us some stuff to work with, Rusty. Pitch of roof, shape of roof, is the existing space used now, size and spacing of rafters, size of floor joists, venting of roof, where's the insulation presently, anything else you can think of. (What's your favorite colour?) Pictures help.


----------



## Rusty Bottoms (Dec 5, 2005)

Alright, I got some info to start with. Right now it is a workable attic. I can walk on the floors, but pretty much have to be careful to not bump my head. I just put a new roof on this summer so I'm pretty familiar with the roof. The rafters are 2X4s, but I'm not sure on the distance apart off the top of my head. I need to refigure the pitch, but it is fairly steep ( the safety harnass gave me more confidence.) There are a few details but I'll have more on the way. Here is another question though. If a chimney is no longer being used for heating or ventilation, can it be removed, or altered in anyway without affecting the over all structure and stability of the roof or the future dormer.-Rusty


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Til more details, if the chimney is holding the house up you're in trouble! Go ahead and remove it, as long as nothing is using it.


----------

